# M&P and CP soap



## stepibarra (May 13, 2008)

Ihave been reading here for a little while; would like to know the difference. Is M&P not considered "real"  soap?  I am really confused, cause I've been selling just that one and if the other is better, I would like to try it. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated by this novice soapmaker. :?


----------



## dragonfly princess (May 13, 2008)

MP is "real" soap!!  It just has detergents in it, whereas CP soap does not.  I started out making MP soap, and I still do, but I prefer CP now


----------



## stepibarra (May 13, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> MP is "real" soap!!  It just has detergents in it, whereas CP soap does not.  I started out making MP soap, and I still do, but I prefer CP now



But isn't the cp the one that has lye or something... Don't mean to sound dumb, i just am trying to get all of this


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2008)

One is not better than the other. It is all personal preference. 

M&P is considered soap by the general population but by  dictionary definition & by the FDA's definition  *most* M&P is not soap. The very definition of soap is lye mixed w/ oils & sophonified. *Most* M&P does not begin with lye therefore is not soap by the literal definition.

With that being said, I make M&P & label it _soap_ but is is *really* a cosmetic in the eyes of the FDA so I make sure the label also meet the cosmtic labeling requirements.


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2008)

As for detergents, at one time ALL M&P was detergent based & all CP was detergent free. In the past year or 2 I have seen M&P free from detergents that meets the definition of soap.  I have seen CP w/ detergents added in, the lines are begining to blur it seems.


----------



## fladais (May 13, 2008)

i've made m&p soaps for quite some time now and i've just gotten into cp soaping.

i have several 24 lb blocks of m&p soaps from wsp that i will probably have to sell as i'm really into this cp stuff.  i also want to make my own lotions so i'll prob have to sell the 7 gallons of their lotion too.  i tend to go overboard when purchasing.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  

my next thing to do is make a batch of rtcp soaps just as soon as i get my TOG mini mold.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 13, 2008)

fladais:

What WSP MP base are you thinking of selling off?


----------



## fladais (May 13, 2008)

sunflwrgrl7 said:
			
		

> fladais:
> 
> What WSP MP base are you thinking of selling off?



pm


----------

